# Bulb type on 2021 DK4710 SE CAB



## 50gpeace (Nov 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any idea what the bulb model/type that comes with the new Kioti dk4710se cab. I just want to change the bulbs out from halogen to LED on both the spot's as well as the headlights. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I found it a tough go to find out the part numbers for the bulbs o the internet so that they could be cross referenced to LED's. Are there any part numbers listed in your manual? You may have to talk to your dealer, or take the bulb out and look for the number.
Maybe some of the Kioti owners on this site can jump in if they have the information.


----------



## Tumblindown (May 22, 2021)

Just take one of the bulbs out and head to your local auto parts store. They should be able to find what you want


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Look in the index of the manual, there might be part numbers listed there....... If not, call your local dealer and get the part numbers..... Once you have the part numbers, try NAPA first for a cross then look for a LED replacement for that NAPA part number......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Interestingly, both my Kubota's take a slotted bayonet base bulb that appears to be pretty rare but I was able to find them on Flea Bay in LED. Shipping took a while because they shipped direct from China (I believe transit time was 2 weeks) but worth the wait.


----------

